# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Gráfico comparativo sobre la potencia instalada y la producción eléctrica en 2015

## Jonasino

Encuentro interesantísimo este gráfico, pero prefiero de momento abstenerme en comentarlo para que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones:



Lástima que la letra sale un poco borrosa al ampliarlo

Fuente: REE y Foro Nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016),JMTrigos (02-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------


## JMTrigos

Es interesante pero a la vez interesado, la energía nuclear no admite una regulación del modo que se puede realizar con las otras energías pero más preocupante aún me parecen las barritas del carbón ya que indican que esas centrales se están usando intensivamente.
Saludos.

----------

termopar (02-feb-2016)

----------

